# Who Are You?



## hewunch (Oct 27, 2011)

"No one of consequence"

"I must know"


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol..."Get used to disappointment"

Had to google it to be sure though 

Edit: Oh, forgot to answer the actual question...."Man in Black" aka Westley----The Princess Bride


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 27, 2011)

No more rhymes now, I mean it!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 27, 2011)

"My name is Inigo Montoya, you kill my father, prepare to die"


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone want a peanut?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 27, 2011)

inconceivable....   that this would be on IAP   Facebook yes IAP....   Check Please, Table one.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 27, 2011)

*"Have You Ever Heard of Plato?  Aristotle?  Socrates?  Morons!"*


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 27, 2011)

There is something I must tell you before I die, I am not left handed


----------



## JeffT (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad to know I'm amongst well-rounded folk!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 27, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:
			
		

> There is something I must tell you before I die, I am not left handed



Neither am I!


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 28, 2011)

I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk? 

Sorry wrong movie:biggrin:


----------



## dgscott (Oct 28, 2011)

well, since you asked...


----------



## brookswife803 (Oct 28, 2011)

Buttercup - But Wesley...what about the R.O.U.S.'s?

Wesley - Rodents Of Unusual Size? I don't think they exist...


----------



## hewunch (Oct 28, 2011)

"Bye, Bye, Boys"

"Have fun stormin' the castle"

"Ya think it will work?"

"It would take a miracle"

"buh, bye!"


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 28, 2011)

*duuur I dont get it*

Been working since 8am and wont finish til 3am so I am a little slow right now.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey you fellas better get outa here or I'm gonna call the brute squad

-we are the brute squad


----------



## Simplex (Oct 28, 2011)

"To blaaave"


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 28, 2011)

As you wish!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 28, 2011)

Justturnin said:


> Been working since 8am and wont finish til 3am so I am a little slow right now.
> 
> View attachment 62528



Princess Bride


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 28, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Been working since 8am and wont finish til 3am so I am a little slow right now.
> ...


 Then I found one

That's right. When I was your age, television was called books.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope all you guys were watching game 6 of the world series. It was truly an awesome game. Onto game 7 tomorrow.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 28, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> I hope all you guys were watching game 6 of the world series. It was truly an awesome game. Onto game 7 tomorrow.



Are you trying to say that some of us may be running a little low on man cards?:biggrin:

mawige, a dweam within a dweam...


----------



## Rick P (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't watched Baseball since the strike of 84!



"I think I understand why your giving me so much trouble, I'm used to fighting groups!"


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrone, you know how much I love watching you work, but I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder and Guilder to frame for it; I'm swamped.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 28, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> inconceivable....



You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

I do not mean to pry, but you don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 28, 2011)

The sailors' favorite:
"I do not think he's using the same wind we are".
or was it:
"Probably just a local fisherman, out for a pleasure sail at night through eel-infested waters".


----------



## renowb (Oct 28, 2011)

"I love the smell of naphalm in the morning"


----------



## avbill (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought I saw a Putdy-cat!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Westley: And our assets? 
Inigo Montoya: Your brains, Fezzik's strength, my steel.
Westley: I mean, if we only had a wheelbarrow, that would be something. 
Inigo Montoya: Where we did we put that wheelbarrow the albino had? 
Fezzik: Over the albino, I think. 
Westley: Well, why didn't you list that among our assets in the first place?


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Oct 28, 2011)

I do not think it means what you think it means


----------



## Seer (Oct 28, 2011)

I am ME and only ME


----------



## tim self (Oct 28, 2011)

"You want the truth?  You want the truth?  You can't handle the truth!!"


----------



## rej19 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yet today I consider myself the luckiest man on the face of this earth


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 28, 2011)

"I've returned to defend the defenseless, to befriend the friendless, and to defeat....the defeatless."


----------



## watchman7 (Oct 28, 2011)

"You may be a one eyed jack around here - but I've seen the other side of your face"
Rio (Marlon Brando) to Dad Longworth (Karl Malden) in _*One Eyed Jacks*_


----------



## bitshird (Oct 28, 2011)

"Things are never so bad they can't be made worse."  H. Bogart


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 28, 2011)

There's no way, *no* way that you came from *my* loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth!


----------



## wolftat (Oct 28, 2011)

I have accepted that I am a number in a long list of numbers, just waiting for my number to be called.


----------



## BlackPearl (Oct 28, 2011)

Good night, Westley. Good work. Sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 28, 2011)

Reporter: What kind of plane is it? 
Johnny: Oh, it's a big pretty white plane with red stripes, curtains in the windows and wheels and it looks like a big Tylenol.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 28, 2011)

*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001597/* 
*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000345/*The King's stinking son fired me, and thank you so much for bringing up  such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice  paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? We're closed.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 28, 2011)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> Reporter: What kind of plane is it?
> Johnny: Oh, it's a big pretty white plane with red stripes, curtains in the windows and wheels and it looks like a big Tylenol.



Surly you don't mean that
I do mean it and don't call me shirley


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 28, 2011)

What does Marcell Wallace look like?


----------



## hewunch (Oct 28, 2011)

Haynie said:


> The King's stinking son fired me, and thank you so much for bringing up  such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice  paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? We're closed.



Humperdink!


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 28, 2011)

My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 28, 2011)

Hedley Lamarr: Qualifications? 
Applicant: Rape, murder, arson, and rape. 
Hedley Lamarr: You said rape twice. 
Applicant: I like rape.


----------



## animefan (Oct 28, 2011)

The air is clean and fresh and you shall not pass!!!


----------



## tomas (Oct 28, 2011)

"Jog his memory, please."


----------



## Lenny (Oct 28, 2011)

Rosebud!


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 28, 2011)

tomas said:


> "Jog his memory, please."


 
I think I jogged it too hard


----------



## dgscott (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank goodness there's been no kissing in this thread.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 28, 2011)

"There is a shortage of perfect....." Oops, probably shouldn't use that quote here.  

"Vitch? I'm not a vitch, I'm your vife!"

"True love is the greatest thing, in the world-except for a nice MLT -  mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean  and the tomato is ripe."

I gotta watch that movie again!


----------



## eldee (Oct 28, 2011)

"you're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 28, 2011)

"We've been jammed!"


----------

